# Konocti Challenge



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

Konocti Challenge is this Saturday. Any body else doing it? My wife and I are for the first time. Has anyone done it? Got any thing to say about it?


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

So I guess nobody has done his ride. Here’s my report. It was a very nice ride. We did the 102 miles route, which had about 6200 feet of climbing. There were seven rest stops that were all great. A volunteer group that is in competition with the other rest stops for a cash prize of $5k so they go beyond what I have seen before with food drink and service hosts each rest stop.
The area is very scenic. You start out your day with a flat ride around the top of Clear Lake then start going up and down some hills later in the ride.
This year they had about 700 riders and I understand that’s up about 200 from last year.
The average rider age was 51 that made me a young guy by one year. 
It starts and ends in the small old town of Lakeport, which is a pretty cool place.
We will be back next year.


----------

